# Going to the gym (or not)



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Which best applies to you and a potential partner? I think I covered all bases, but have added "other" option in case I didn't - please post if this is you. I'm not going to try and bias this in any way by writing lots and the answers are in alphabetical order, nothing to do with my personal preference... I'm just interested

OK to clarify on fitness/appearance - if you are a sports player you'd go for fitness, if you're going to impress the ladies/men you go for appearance.

Thanks :happy:

EDIT: 20 is the maximum number of options no no "other" - sorry!


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I kind of put "fitness" and "look better" into the same category, so I was a bit confused on how to vote. I went ahead and voted, "I go to look better - don't care if partner does or not" 

Now, I don't go to the gym on a daily basis. I don't have the money to afford a membership, so the only times I really get a chance to go are during the school season when my school has their gym running for free. I do, however, work out on a daily basis - and when I get the money for a gym membership, I will take my daily services there! 

While it certainly doesn't matter to me whether or not my partner goes to the gym, I would definitely prefer someone who took an active interest in working out and staying fit. I like working out WITH people, so it would be awesome if my partner and I could be workout buddies or something, ya know? A common interest and whatnot... 

But yeah, my partner certainly doesn't _have_ to go to the gym... but I'm trying to stay fit and look good now, not to mention I find working out to be fun... so a partner who shares some of that with me would be_ ideal._


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

OK to clarify on fitness/appearance - if you are a sports player you'd go for fitness, if you're going to impress the ladies/men you go for appearance


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I've always been an athlete and enjoyed training like one, so I'd say "fitness" sounds like the best term for me among the choices here. Of course, "fitness" in the athletic sense and "looking good" can still go hand-in-hand if aesthetics are your sport (i.e. you're a competitive bodybuilder), but most people aren't, and while body composition is definitely a benefit of exercise and nutrition, I don't think that this should be the sole reason people exercise, as you're always going to be either too fat, too skinny, or too muscular for someone out there.

It's also worth mentioning that I'm a Registered Dietitian and a certified personal trainer, so it would feel a bit weird for me to go out with someone who just sits on her butt and eats junk food. But she doesn't *have* to be as enthusiastic about fitness as I am.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I go to the gym for exercise, and if I had a partner it would be up to them if they went to the gym or not.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I used to go the gym for health, to exercise. I also used to go for fun, as some of the classes I like (yoga, spin) are fun in a de-stressing sort of way. Now I do yoga at home & ride a bike & walk & generally "move" because I cannot afford the gym.

I care about my (hypothetical) partner being healthy, but he can do that in whatever way suits him.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

The top one.


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

I would like to join a gym, I just don't have time.


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm in the Uhm OTHER catagory.

I work out on a daily basis,I've been told obsessivly I don't think so though.
I used to be really non-active then at college there was a gym in the suites I
went twice a day for about an hour sometimes an hour and a half
I lost a lot of weight then gained it back after dropping out and coming home.

Now I just got a rebounder trampoline and a gazelle on top of a membership to the Y,I go to the Y when I can but mostly I work out at home two times a day.
I'm also taking alli pills right now. I'm trying to be healthy and get to a state where I have felt good before.

So I guess in a Potential Partner I want them to do what they can to acheive their healthy state.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I go for all 3 reasons, and I go about 5 days a week.

Because it is a part of my life, I would enjoy a partner who enjoyed the same. I would have no problems if they did not though.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't go to the gym, and I don't have a partner. But if I did, I'm sure I could care less if she went, and what she went for. As long as it wasn't to pick up dudes.


----------



## Flute (May 26, 2010)

I don't go to a gym, partially because I don't have the money and partially because difficult physical activity is not my favorite thing.  I just walk everywhere. 

I don't care if my boyfriend goes. I'm fairly sure he doesn't. If he was getting overweight I'd probably suggest he go just for his health, but other than that I don't care.


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne (Nov 27, 2009)

I wouldn't go to the gym because I'm just not comfortable doing that in the presence of others. But walking is my main form of exercise and I always prefer doing that outside rain or shine. My reasons are that it's all equally for fun, fitness and appearance. If I had a partner, my concerns would be for her health.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I hate going to the gym because I find the ones around me to be so disgusting. I do yoga tapes or go to classes. I also jog outside since I live in a nieghborhood that has alot of hills and helps keep my heart rate up during the cardio.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I go for exercise, and I don't mind if my partner goes or not, but I like going alone.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't go, but I think I should start. It doesn't matter if my partner goes or not if I had one. It might intimidate me if they did though or inspire me, I don't know.


----------



## energeticelephant (Apr 26, 2010)

I just kind of took "going to the gym" as "exercising."

I _do_ go to the gym now, but haven't always. I've always exercised regularly, gym or no gym. It would be nice if my partner cared about fitness (health) enough to exercise regularly, too. It's pretty important in life!


----------



## EJunior (Jan 12, 2009)

I voted "I don't go - partner should for appearance", Now I know I was THE ONLY that voted this...

But I don't care. :tongue:


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

EJunior said:


> I voted "I don't go - partner should for appearance", Now I know I was THE ONLY that voted this...
> 
> But I don't care. :tongue:


Haha! Someone had to do it :tongue: And I suspected it would be a male...

Great to see you have confidence in your opinion anyway :happy:


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

i just started using a bowflex... but I really don't know why I am doing it, boredom perhaps?


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

I go to the Pokemon variety every time a new game comes out. Does that count?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I voted that I don't go, and that my partner shouldn't either, but this isn't because I would limit his activity. Mostly it is because I consider doing active things together a positive bonding experience, and would rather go hiking with him in the woods, or running on the beach, or wandering on foot from town to town. Even if we don't end up living someplace where this is possible, I would rather be doing something useful together with our energy such as building houses for the homeless or chopping firewood for old ladies. I would much rather engage in real activities. I prefer exercise as a means to some other end. Being active just for the sake of being active feels meaningless. My partner would likely share my attitude about it.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

I voted on the first though I don't have a partner. When I'm in my country working I do weight-lifting and get paid for it!


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I don't go to the gym but I work out at home (bodyweight: stuff like pull-ups, sit-ups, push-ups, squats, etc.) I don't currently have a partner but would like someone who is as physically active as myself so that we can actually do stuff together.


----------

